# washer / dryer size; space problem



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

You can not squash the dryer vent like you want to. The unit will not be able to move enough air to dry properly and will burn out the elements from overheating.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

only solution you have is to bite the bullet and recut the vent outlet to where it hooks directly to the dryer or possibly check to see if the dryer can be revented out the bottom ( not certain about LG models), then maybe you can figure out another exit point for the vent hood


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

just a dumb idea but, if its an LG its a front load washer right? measure exactly what you need for height, maybe the optional pedestals will get you high enough for the vent to line up. I believe pedestals are 15 " if that helps.


----------



## Alto (Jun 17, 2010)

*periscope vent*

Ihave been back in the store measuring the washer/ dryer and came to the conclusion that the manufacturer's figure for depth includes the front door and knob. The knob extends about 1 inch beyond the top of the washer and dryer and that is unimportant to me in terms of fitting the dryer in the space I have; I only have to worry about the frame of the appliance. That is, the depth of the top from front and back and about 1/2 to 1 inch of bulge in the back that extends beyond the top. I think that will give me close to 28 or 28.5 inches. If I use a periscope vent I think I will make it. The smallest periscope vent that I have seen in Home Depot is only 2 inches deep, but is only about 6 inches long. From the vent pipe in the dryer to the exhaust vent in my wall I have about 26 inches. The periscope vents that extend 18 inches are 2 1/2 thick and I should be able to make it with this thickness. The longer ones seem call for 3" clearance, and I am beginning to have trouble once again with them. Does anyone know if I can purchase two 18 inch long periscope vents and use part of one of them to extend the other one so that I continue to use a vent pipe that is only 2 1/2 inches thick? I assume that I siply fit the sleeve of one periscop vent over the the other, cut away the pipe opening and fit the second sleeve fromt he original vent over and I use foil tape or duct tape to adhere it all so it does not move. Right?

the next problem I anticipate is the water faucets behind my new washer. My house is 50 years old and the present ones, which are too low for the new washer, are probably original (nice chrome faucets; a shame to mess with them!). They extend out about 3 inches from the wall and will not rise above the new washer. I am assuming that it is not much of a big deal to move or change them. That is, I assume that they will simply unscrew from the water pipe into which they connect and I can replace them with either an arm extender that will reach up above the new washer and that will be close to the wall or just an outdoor type of handle that is against the wall for turning the water on and off. This is all new to me so any help would be very much appreciated. Do you think it will be difficult to remove the original faucet due to the age of the house or should it come off pretty easily?


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

The reason you can only go 18" is that the further you go the larger the duct needs to be because of resistance to air flow. I wouldn't do it as is will cause the problems I mentioned above and will cause the early death of your new dryer.


----------



## Alto (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Periscope vent*



hvac122 said:


> The reason you can only go 18" is that the further you go the larger the duct needs to be because of resistance to air flow. I wouldn't do it as is will cause the problems I mentioned above and will cause the early death of your new dryer.


I guess i will just try using the ones that are made to go up higher... with a thickness of 3 inches. 

The vent in the LG is at the very bottom of the machine, and my wall vent is up, around 26" above that. I will just have to bite the dust and use the 3 inch vent made to go up as much as 29 inches. Venting directly out the back woud be great. But I already have one vent hole in the exterior brick , which I have always found unsightly and I wouldn't want to put another one on the same wall. The brick is a 55 year old textured brick and I just don't think I will find it now to repair. The cost will also be pretty great. I could put the washer and dryer in the basement. It would be pretty easy to put it next to my hot water heater. I even have a dumb waiter going down to my garage, which is ajacent to the room with the water heater. So getting the laundry up and down is really not much of a problem. But on the other hand I am over 60 years old now and want to remain in the house. I am in great shape now but who know how it will be to get up and down the steps in another 20 years. 

I suppose I can go for a compact washer and dryer. They are even more expensive than the ones I now have and 33 inches high sounds tiny; They also don't get very good consumer reviews. Any opinions? 

The store at which I purchased the LGs will deliver for free and says that if the appliances do not fit they will take them back for free with a full refund. I hate to do it to the store and to the delivery people, but I guess I can try them out and if they do not fit return them..

One other question; I bought my washer and dryer in the color 'graphite steel." Like all finshes these days this is a painted finish. Do colors like this scratch more or show scratches and dents more than white? My next refrigerator, which stands next to the washer and dryer will be in stainless steel. Does anyone know how stainless will match up with this steel color? We have different color whites, but white appliances seem to work fine together regardless and I assumed it would be the same for the steel. 

Does anyone want to venture a guess on how long these colors will be with us. One problem I see is if one of the appliances needs to be replaced, will I be able to find one that will match up with another one in "graphite steel?" Thanks very much for your answers and advice.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

actually they do make extenders for those flat vents


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

How many people are you washing for now and in the future?? if 1 or 2, i think you'll be much better off with a standard top loader..these F/L don't handle small loads well..also if your floor is not up to par you'll have vibration problems..you also need to be able to access the rear for service..if you have to have this set i would put it in the basement, much easier install/service etc...this set's not going to last that long so i wouldn't worry about your aged years..you're right about the colors, they come and go..do you have a local [not chain] full service appliance dealer in your area?? they usualy can advise you and do hard installs..


----------



## Alto (Jun 17, 2010)

*extenders*

Can you send me a link to where i can purchase one of those flat vents eith the extender. They did not have it in my Lowes or Home Depot. Thanks.


----------

